# فن فوتوشوب الغريـــب



## jojo_angelic (5 مارس 2010)




----------



## kalimooo (6 مارس 2010)

مشكورة اختي الكريمة

جميل موضوعك..

انما اسمحيلي انقله الى قسم الكومبيوتر

مكانه الاحسن ...

سلام المسيح معك...


----------



## jojo_angelic (6 مارس 2010)

شكرااااااااااا كليمـــــو لمـــرورك  الكريــم ،  وبراحتـــك انقلـــه
       الى موقع الكومبيوتر اكيد أحسن.


----------

